# Lg-55UB8500-led-tv as monitor? Lag?



## Laurijan (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi!

I wantz this TV as monitor:
http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-55UB8500-led-tv
http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-55UB8500-led-tv
Can anyone find out is it is ok as PC monitor and games?
Anyone got this TV? - or similar models of it and can tell about the lag?

Greetz Lauri


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2015)

actually thats ok, but since the display is different, like dpi so it may uncomfortable if you look close


----------



## RCoon (Jan 14, 2015)

There's no mention of refresh rate on the spec sheet, and no mention as to whether it can actually input 4K from HDMI or not. All it says is 1080i and 1080p.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 14, 2015)

I found this link:

http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/49ub850v-201406033786.htm
from link:
Using a DVDO AVLab 4K test pattern generator, we verified that all four HDMI ports accepted and displayed 4K resolution at 50Hz and 60Hz, but curiously the UHD TV wouldn’t fully resolve the single-pixel vertical lines (only 1920 would appear on screen).

What does this mean no 4K gaming?


----------

